# 29 Gallon Pseudotropheus saulosi species tank



## ridley25

Hi all,

_Pseudotropheus saulosi_ is an oft-recommended species on this site due to its small size, moderate temperament and dimorphic colouration.

This vintage tank of the month has helped spread the idea of _saulosi _groups in smallish tanks. it looks like there were about 15 in there at one point, with an incredible four coloured males:










I've kept 3m/8f for a little over 2 years in a three foot 38 gallon tank but have now moved them into a thirty inch 29 gallon. The original plan was to just move 1m/5f but I decided to see if I could make all 11 work in this tank since they grew up together and have always got on quite well.

So I thought I would start this thread to update on their progress.

It's only been a day, but so far so good. My least dominant male has given up his bars and all three males are doing a fair bit of sorting out right now. I've only seen one lip lock but there is a great deal of chasing and even more circling - about what you would expect in a whole new environment with new territories to establish.

Some (very reflective) pictures:



















A video here: 




Stay tuned for updates, good or bad.

kevin


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Kevin - nice tank, and I hope the plan works out as they start breeding. That vintage tank inspired me to go YL/dems in a 40 breeder, since I couldn't find saulosi nearby.


----------



## podenbeck

Awesome! I am planning on a 50g saulosi tank that is cycling now.


----------



## ridley25

dielikemoviestars said:


> Kevin - nice tank, and I hope the plan works out as they start breeding.


Oh, they breed like rabbits. I let them spit in the tank because I'm not interested in fry. But as you can see from the way I've set it up, there's nowhere for them to hide.

kevin


----------



## Rhinox

Nice tank! hope your third male gets his bars back.


----------



## cantrell00

I have a 40G breeder not doing anything - I assume they would do fine in it?


----------



## ridley25

cantrell00 said:


> I have a 40G breeder not doing anything - I assume they would do fine in it?


I would expect so. For the record, my 11 started out as 12 juveniles, 7 of which proved to be male. I sold 4 of those males and was lucky enough to buy four females.

So I guess what I'm saying is that you could throw a bunch of juvies in there and feel pretty confident that you'll get a good tank once you pull extra males.

Starting with adults could be harder.

kevin


----------



## Bungalowdan

opcorn:

That first Saulosi tank you posted is legendary! I stumbled on it a few weeks ago, and since then I've been toying with the same exact idea to update my office tank, so I'll be very interested in how it works out. Looking good so far!


----------



## bmweiler09

Im sorry *** always had trouble believing this is a 30 gallon tank.. a 36" one anyways :wink:


----------



## bmweiler09

Here's a crappy picture of a 30 gallon I had set up a while back..










Note: the greshakei was about 2.5" in this photo, maybe a little bigger than the saulosi in the photo above.

Im not calling the tank owner a liar I'm just not seeing the same size tanks!


----------



## newforestrob

Ridley,I bought 21 saulosi fry going on 2 months in a 75,theyre close to two inches plus,and theyre all still yellowish,I would have expected some males colouring up by now,how much longer do you figure?by the way your first tank was/is very inspirational to alot of people
Also, setting up my species only (saulosi)has been very interesting and enjoyable so far,the interactions and behaviours are much different then my 3 species 90 gal.tank
Hope everything works out in your new setup :wink:


----------



## ridley25

Thanks.

Two months seems like a really long time for males to colour up. It's virtually impossible to get 21 fish of the same sex. Perhaps the males are uncomfortable with something? This is a saulosi-only tank?

kevin


----------



## newforestrob

Is it possible to deferentiate between the two at lets say 1 inch,my supplier said he had them seperated(I phoned)he told me only males have egg spots,I picked mine out from the same tank,he didnt tell me at the time,anyway yes its saulosi only tank,
Rob


----------



## ridley25

I've never had egg spots on my females but I'm not convinced that egg spots are a sure-fire way of sexing _saulosi_.

I do have one female that I'd swear is a subdominant male - she has pretty distinct barring and shows lots of white and some blue - but she's held many times, confirming her sex.

Shot in the dark here, but I wonder if changing your aquascape a little so that there is at least one prime defendable territory might encourage a male to claim it and colour up? That's assuming you don't have that sort of set up already.

kevin


----------



## newforestrob

I went pretty light on the rocks,that might be it,I have a smal stack of five rocks on one side and just a couple rocks side to side on the other,I,ll change it up a bit and add some more and see what happens,thanks for your suggestions,didnt mean to hijak your thread


----------



## ridley25

newforestrob said:


> didnt mean to hijak your thread


I think anyone searching "saulosi species tank" would find this conversation useful, so I wouldn't consider it a hijack!

kevin


----------



## suli

Nice tank! I have a 33g tank with just 1 Perspicax Yellow Breast male in it. Even females fight intensely to each other. i will look forward to see your updates. :thumb:


----------



## tyhoward08

Kevin - I really like the tank. The rocks look excellent. I started a Saulosi species tank back in September and I have really enjoyed it. The thread is linked below. One of my favorite parts has been explaining to friends and family that the blue fish they see are the same yellows ones they saw the month before. Everyone is amazed by the transformation of the males.

I started with 15 juvies in a 40 gallon tall, but things are getting a bit tight with their current size. I'm working on a 55g now to fix this. They must like the current setup though because I have 2-3 fully colored males and have had 2 holding females in the last month.

P.S. If anyone is looking for Saulosi in Michigan hit me up as I'll have some juvies available shortly. Sorry, not trying to thread jack.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=

.
.
.


----------



## podenbeck

I am wondering what you guys think of how my tank 50 gal that is cycling looks. Any suggestions?







(


----------



## podenbeck

Sorry here is the link to the photo
http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd4 ... G_1033.jpg


----------



## Kanorin

podenbeck said:


> I am wondering what you guys think of how my tank 50 gal that is cycling looks. Any suggestions?
> Sorry here is the link to the photo
> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd4 ... G_1033.jpg


What are you asking for suggestions about? Just aesthetics or also stocklist? You'll have more success if you start your own thread in this forum so people can find your question easier.


----------



## podenbeck

Agreed I will start another thread with the stocklist.


----------



## ridley25

Well, it's only been a week but so far so good.

As mentioned before, one of my males has given up most of his bars - he looks a little more like a _Placidochromis electra_ than a _saulosi _these days!

But most importantly, there are no ripped fins, no one hiding behind the equipment and my pleco (who had only lived with tetras and Bolivian Rams before this) is doing fine.

Realizing a week doesn't mean much, hopefully things will last.

kevin


----------



## esparzar1

Kevin,

Keep up the great work and thanks for keeping us updated...........not trying to be a "thread thief" but here is a pic of my 30 gal Saulosi as well (taken with a camera phone)....I only have 6 in there (1 male for sure) and they're all still small (around 2 in). I'm hoping to have eventually around 12 (3 male/9 female) I also have a red tailed shark and pleco to keep it interesting!


----------



## Bungalowdan

So,

It's been over a month. How goes it? I'm itching to try something very similar myself.


----------



## ridley25

Thanks for asking.

No females have held, so that's something to watch. This batch has always bred like crazy so if they've stopped perhaps things are off?

But still no ripped fins or hiding fish.

One male has clearly established himself as boss - perhaps he's a kind ruler.

I watched two females lip-lock for quite a few minutes last week, but there didn't seem to be fallout from that either.

Pleco is still doing fine, and looking rather confient to boot.

A rambling way of saying that things seem to be going fine.

kevin


----------



## ridley25

Just another little update.

Peace still reigns in the tank.
The pleco is out more and more.
Still no holding females.
My least dominant male is now very pale blue and his fins have turned yellow - it's like having a mini _Pseudotroheus _sp. 'acei.'

kevin


----------



## ridley25

I had to replace my Eheim 2213 yesterday because the motor died after only 2 1/2 years. The crummy fish store across the street only had AC110s so now I am redefining "overfiltered."

But man, I didn't think my water could get any cleaner!

I've had lots of holding females this summer and get to see about one lip-lock battle per week between my two biggest males. All fish, including the pleco are healthy.

kevin


----------



## newforestrob

good to hear the fish are doing well,sucks about the filter,I,d contact eheim they may help,I,ve had good experiences with them,
I have now determined 4 males of 21, 2 are fully coloured,while the other 2 are a little less than 50%,with a few batches of fry,anyway,
all the best

p.s.whats going on with that other :fish: project?


----------



## ridley25

newforestrob said:


> p.s.whats going on with that other :fish: project?


Thanks for asking. Nothing's gone wrong - I just spend most of my summers racing bicycles and don't have the energy or motivation to set up new tanks. Since I didn't finish before racing season started I plan on getting my hands wet again come September!

kevin


----------



## Cole1309

Anyone know whos 30 gallon setup that is at the beginning of this thread ...(the vintage tank)? I would like to read about his work. Thanks


----------



## ridley25

I don't believe that member has posted here in three or four years.


----------



## DJRansome

ridley25 said:


> I don't believe that member has posted here in three or four years.


Not since I have been a member.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk

any updates? Im thinking of doing a 29 gallon in my bedroom with salousi 2 m/5-6 fm


----------



## ridley25

I broke this tank down and gave the fish away to someone who was dying to get some _saulosi_. Things with this group went well right up until the end. They now have the run of a 55 gallon tank with lots of hidey-holes. At last report the new owner has raised many fry.

Thanks for asking,

kevin


----------



## skurj

Cool thread, I currently have 10 yellow top Lab sp. mbamba in a 46g corner unit. 2 males for sure and possibly one more juvi male. Only one male colours up, but the **** things breed constantly with almost always 2 females holding. If I ever get tired of these guys (a little on the bland side) I will consider a saulosi species tank.


----------

